# Do I have a stunted baby?



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

I just recently joined this site as its helped me so much this week.

So here it is, my Cockatiels had a clutch of eggs, we were actually told the male was a female... until he was seen on top of her... anyway the hen is pretty young and started rejecting her eggs, I ended up candling them as they no longer wanted to keep the eggs warm. Found that 2/4 of the eggs were fertile! (I know I shouldn't have touched them, but they were already being rejected so I didn't expect anything to happen) I put them back in the nest (I had marked an X on the empty eggs), hoping the young couple might turn around and do the right thing. 

I was wrong, the following morning i found she cracked one of the fertile eggs. Noo! My last resort was building a quick incubator out of a tub and a reptile light I had used previously for a skink. I sat the egg under the heat and in nesting material. 

A couple of days later, it hatched! I was snoozing of course, I missed out  

''Eggbert'' was born/hatched on the 18th. He weighed 4 grams when he hatched. Which is a decent weight of what I have seen. Although I should mention, from the first internal pip he took 2 days to hatch from there. Anyway, straight away I noticed he was almost completely bald. I don't know if that's normal (compared to the pictures iv'e seen on the internet, they're all fluffy!)

Anyway that's not too serious I guess. He feeds very well, he always wants to eat more than he can fit, but over feeding is dangerous, so I try not to! About at 4 days old he started to slow down a bit with his weight, and seemed to be underweight compared to the ''weight chart'' iv'e seen on a website. At 1 week old it says hes supposed to be 12 grams, he's sitting on 8 before a feed and 9-10 after a feed.

I started adding hydrate to his food as the water wasn't enough and his skin got a little bit scaly, nothing too serious though. I was thinking maybe the food hes on isn't of high quality, I have no idea, i'm taking him to a vet consult in a couple of hours to see if there's anything they can tell me.

http://imgur.com/C7VTbYB

I'm sorry this is be best picture I could take, he doesn't ever want to stop wiggling.

:wf cinnamon:


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok so I got a better pic of him sleeping in my hand whilst I was massaging air bubbles out of his crop.

http://imgur.com/kStP0hR

In this pic I think it's pretty obvious and answered my own thread question.

What's his chances of survival? He's so precious to me.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I hope others will comment on this since I'm not an expert on chicks, but I'll try to help!

Here is an image of a stunted Cockatiel chick. I am not sure if your Cockatiel is stunted or not yet? Dry skin is an indicator that he could be heading towards stunted.
http://s525.photobucket.com/user/Mo...e/Stunted-baby-illus-Copy.jpg.html?sort=6&o=7
Some extra images on possible chick problems:
http://s525.photobucket.com/user/Mo...rds/Babies in Trouble?sort=6&start=all&page=1

I was thinking it could be nutrition too. His crop looks pretty full, it could also be that the formula isn't the right temperature or isn't thick enough. I have been referring to srtiels' post on this matter because it is similar. She's an expert, i'll just also post the link! http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/stunted-baby-cockatiel.47955/
1.What formula are you feeding him?
2. How many times a day do you feed him? It could be from not feeding enough.
3. Do you let the crop empty between each feeding?

This is what srtiels was saying:
"1...Formula temps should be 104-106 degrees. 
2...Thickness of the formula about the consistency of babyfood applesause. 
3...Weigh and calculate 10% of body weight to handfeed per feeding.
4...Never save and reuse mixed formula.
5...ALWAYS allow the crop to empty between EACH feeding. 

1...Weigh the babies to calculate 10% of body weight. Ex, if the baby is 40 grams, it will be fed 4cc (or ml) of formula. 
2...Once you know the calculated weight of the babies measure that amount of water into a cup. 
3...Warm the water and then mix in the formula. 
4...Use a thermometer to measure the temp. 
5...To keep the mixed formula warm (so that it doesn't cool down while feeding) place in a pan of warm water.
6...Hold the head firmly, neck stretched upwards, and formula is fed to the babies right side of the throat. Release formula slowly as needed watching that the baby is swallowing it."

I would read her posts in the link as she has more useful information as well.


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

1.What formula are you feeding him?
a. He's on an Australian brand called Passwell, it's what the lady at the pet shop recommended and i'm having a hard time finding other brands in my area ><
2. How many times a day do you feed him? It could be from not feeding enough.
a. I feed him every 3 hours.
3. Do you let the crop empty between each feeding?
a. I try to feed him on an empty stomach, theres always a tiny bit left though, but he does empty completely through the night (he gets fed at 2am and 6am, is this ok for overnight?) By 6am he's completely flushed.

In reply to the dry skin, he doesn't get dry skin, which is a good sign, it's just his growth and the size of his head gave me the impression of stunting. 

Thanks for the response to my post, I hope to see more soon. :thumbu:


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm worried that there hasn't been more help yet so I'm going to refer you to srtiels because I would hate the little guy to actually become stunted if he is on the way as I have little experience with chicks.
Follow the link below and fill out the information, you can also call between certain times it says. 
http://www.justcockatiels.net/contact-me.html


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Adding powder gatoride to the food always helped mine with hydration. The popular advice is to use coconut water. He isn't seriously stunted, I think he will be okay. The important thing is to keep him in a brooder where it is warm at least 95F or 35C as chilling is another common cause for GI stasis or slow crop.

Odds he will survive are slim. I have beaten the odds myself but it requires persistence and dedication.

You're right about overfeeding, don't give into the temptation to overfeed. The chick's crop can only grow so much, if overfed the chick may regugitate the hand feed and aspirate in the process.


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

Update:
He's doing really well today, he's standing by himself on a full stomach and has grown to 11 grams! I know at 8 days old its still small but it's a big improvement. 

He doesn't need hydrate today either, and he's been alot more active, he sits in my lap and talks to me for half an hour straight, social able little dude. Improvements will be updated, thank you for your support guys, keep it up! :clap:


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaay for a positive update  !!!! I was worried there for a while, LOL.


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

Update: He's looking better, attention seeking chirpy kiddo. Despite his slow growth it doesn't stop him from being a mischievous little bubby!
Day 11 and he weighs 17 grams!

I can see some grey along his wings, so hopefully some pinfeathers soon. Here's a pic.

http://imgur.com/dwQND1m

:clap:

Love you all. xo


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

This little guy is soo cute! I'm glad he's still doing well. You are taking very good care of him. He's so lucky to have you!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is early yet, he looks like a whiteface. Possibly a pied. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

His mums a norm but the dad is a whiteface, so high chance of whiteface :lol::thumbu:


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

Update: He is starting to gain faster (30 grams at 15 days old) ive been thickening up his formula and its been working fine. Also his pinfeathers are coming through! He already has a crest!

Though ive noticed his behavior has decreased, he's been striking at me sometimes and chucks alot of hissy fits, I read somewhere this could mean they're female? Oh well, I hope he grows out of it!


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

So it has been quite a while since iv'e updated this thread.
SHE, now renamed Chickenwing, is a very playful, cuddly grown up cockatiel.
~*For Future Readers*~
If it's your first time hand rearing, here's a couple of tips if you're stressed, but I do recommend only hand rearing if its NEEDED (Parents abandoning, harming the bird) Because they do a way better job and you don't have the sleepless nights ect. I have a month old cockatiel that was parent raised (After Chickenwing) and he is INCREDIBLY friendly, just give a good 10 minutes a day to handle them when they're young, you wont see much difference.

1. Check the brand of formula before you purchase, and look at the choices around you. The formula I used for the first week of Chickenwings life was really crappy, as soon as she got on some top notch formula she gained fast. Also NEVER reuse old formula, and ALWAYS keep it warm, you never want to give a baby cold food.

2. I found I wasn't feeding her ENOUGH at the start, a birds crop can expand ALOT, I fed her until the crop felt TIGHT, the same feeling as a full balloon.

3. Always check for symptoms of dehydration, this is the fastest killer for babies. Scabby skin, fatigue, redness (or sometimes very pale). If your bird is young, give it a bath to soak, never give a young baby water.

4. The first 2 weeks are critical, keep everything STERILE, always keep an eye.

http://imgur.com/FglCf89,Dk9NK8Z#0 <-- Chickenwing, hand raised.

http://imgur.com/FglCf89,Dk9NK8Z#1 <-- Vulcan, parent raised.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww! I am so happy to read this amazing news! Keep up the good work! I hope she has the happiest and healthiest and longest life ever!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I am curious what brand of hand rearing mix you ended up,using as I am also in WA and have been using passwells for my babies


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

I ended up using the Vetafarm Hand Rearing Food, its very cheap and you get plenty of food in the bag, now im not saying Passwell is bad, but I got way better results with Vetafarm.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

This is off topic but I see some of you guys are from WA so I was just wondering if I could butt in for a sec and see if you know if any good breeders near perth (not sure exactly where you guys are, I know toodyay is a bit of a trek) I have one I buy from but she doesn't always have what I'm after! Again, sorry this off topic lol


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm glad everything turned out well with Chickenwing! She's so lucky to have you. x3

@tasheanne- I would post a thread in the Talk section so that question gets more traffic.


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

I have no idea Tashaenne, you can always try Gumtree, thousands of birds on there, my two adults were a gift and bought from pet shops >.<

Plus I need tips, can anyone help me with weaning? Chickenwing is 2 months old and shes still on a good 4 feeds a day, she picks at her seeds and shes got bird crumble at the bottom of her cage, she still just begs and begs and begs and begs and bags, always seems to be hungry, plus when I try to feed her she is a pain in the butt and always flies off, but then she begs again? Is she just wanting more attention? thanks


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a young bird who has just weaned at 10 weeks. At about 8 weeks I offered her her baby food in a small bowl while I held it and she took to feeding that way well. I slowly reduced the amount of handrearing mix and added oatmeal and crumble and she decided during the past week that she is grown up now and doesnt make baby noises while she eats and prefers her seed and crumble to her baby food lol This bird was hand reared from 2 weeks


----------



## vipolaszi (Jan 22, 2015)

Aw thats lovely, thanks for the advice Phoenix, will try that!


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

And may I congratulate you for raising that lucky baby bird!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He is a cute little dude ! Best vibes for you and your baby .Please,keep updating us on the little un s progress Lots of love from Brazil Teresa x x


----------

